# Interested in ASCA Altered Conformation!



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

Aurora is my 10 month old Australian Shepherd. In the future I want to show her in ASCA Altered Conformation. She is AKC registered though. How would I go about registering her for the ASCA? Does she look as if she would be a good show prospect? Her breeder isn't very helpful which kind of makes me wonder. She is from Champion lines. Her father is an AKC Champ. Here is an image of a work in progress free stack. However if you want more angles I wouldn't be able to take them. I am in a cast from an ankle injury. Also the other two images are her natural ear set.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you can only register her if her parents were ASCA registered. Just like AKC. Last time I checked, the ASCA was definitally more strict about what they registered. They even required DNA testing for the puppies to prove they were from the parent dogs that were claimed on the papers (I am pretty sure that is what happened to the litter Kodi was in, and I think it is something they do with all litters.)

Also, as fun as it would be, I don't really see the point in altered conformation. Conformation shows are for picking out the dogs that should be bred, they are judging breeding stock, which is why altered dogs cant participate in AKC conformation, if the dog is altered what's the point? Maybe I'm just a Negative Nelly, but I would personally put my time into something more fun that has little to do with breeding stock, like agility, rally, obedience, herding, flyball, or something else. But that's just my thoughts on the subject.

She is lovely by the way, Aussies are a special breed. To good looking for their own good.


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

KodiBarracuda said:


> I'm pretty sure you can only register her if her parents were ASCA registered. Just like AKC. Last time I checked, the ASCA was definitally more strict about what they registered. They even required DNA testing for the puppies to prove they were from the parent dogs that were claimed on the papers (I am pretty sure that is what happened to the litter Kodi was in, and I think it is something they do with all litters.)
> 
> Also, as fun as it would be, I don't really see the point in altered conformation. Conformation shows are for picking out the dogs that should be bred, they are judging breeding stock, which is why altered dogs cant participate in AKC conformation, if the dog is altered what's the point? Maybe I'm just a Negative Nelly, but I would personally put my time into something more fun that has little to do with breeding stock, like agility, rally, obedience, herding, flyball, or something else. But that's just my thoughts on the subject.
> 
> She is lovely by the way, Aussies are a special breed. To good looking for their own good.


Thank you.

My take on Conformation is the best representation of the breed. To show off the breed's structure, health, etc. Yes, any breed who follows the standard for their breed are more likely to be bred. For the continuation of those wanted lines. In my opinion I think Conformation is more than just a breeding competition. I spayed Aurora for a reason (I could not afford to raise a litter of pups). Dogs from all dog sports are used as breeding prospects. Agility, Rally, Obedience, Herding and Flyball are all things I want to do with her.

Thank you. Yes they are. Exactly. I swear they know how good looking too.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

KodiBarracuda said:


> I'm pretty sure you can only register her if her parents were ASCA registered. Just like AKC. Last time I checked, the ASCA was definitally more strict about what they registered. They even required DNA testing for the puppies to prove they were from the parent dogs that were claimed on the papers (I am pretty sure that is what happened to the litter Kodi was in, and I think it is something they do with all litters.)
> 
> Also, as fun as it would be, I don't really see the point in altered conformation. Conformation shows are for picking out the dogs that should be bred, they are judging breeding stock, which is why altered dogs cant participate in AKC conformation, if the dog is altered what's the point? Maybe I'm just a Negative Nelly, but I would personally put my time into something more fun that has little to do with breeding stock, like agility, rally, obedience, herding, flyball, or something else. But that's just my thoughts on the subject.
> 
> She is lovely by the way, Aussies are a special breed. To good looking for their own good.


Altered conformation allow more puppies from a litter to show off what their parents can produce, not necessarily what they themselves have but more to show off their bloodlines. 

But yes as far as I know your dog MUST come from DNA registered ASCA dogs in order to be registered with ASCA for conformation. Were her parents ASCA registered by any chance and the breeder never bothered to register the litter?


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

Keechak said:


> But yes as far as I know your dog MUST come from DNA registered ASCA dogs in order to be registered with ASCA for conformation. Were her parents ASCA registered by any chance and the breeder never bothered to register the litter?


I don't think so. I just think her parents are AKC registered. However would there be another way to find this out for sure? The breeder isn't very cooperative anymore.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

you could call the ASCA business office and provide them with the AKC Registered names of her parents and ask them if there are any dogs similar to those names registered with ASCA. But if the breeder isn't going to be helpful your probably out of luck even if they were ASCA registered because you would still need her help.


----------

